# Don't know it is a problem.. just concerned



## oO.Fish.Oo (Aug 28, 2007)

I have had this one guppy for almost a whole year now.. she is all yellow with a slight tint of red on her tail. I had gotten several over guppies and over the course of the fall they have all died off for some reason and now I only have her left - well and the many babies the other female left behind. Anyway I had the babies moved into a fish bowl with no filter while Pebbles (the yellow female) and the 5 gallon with filter to herself. She's eating fine and swimming around normally but the other day I realized that along her spine near her tail the yellow colour seems almost a pastel colour... I don't think it was like that before. I'm scared that its some kind of bacteria or something. I will try and get a picture but I've been searching around the internet for help and I thought I could ask here. Thank you for all your help in advance.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey 
If you could get a pic, that would be great, but just so we can see what it looks like I've heard of paling/color change being a sign of disease, but if there's not cottony growths or anything, and no obvious behavioral changes, then I wouldn't worry about it. Keep an eye on her and see if anything else crops up.


----------



## oO.Fish.Oo (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks and I'll try and get a pic or two up on here. I spent like two hours in front of the tank with the camera and I think I go a couple good ones.
Also when I moved the babies back into the tank with Pebbles I counted about 25 of them. But the next day there were only 4 left!!! I don't know what happened, they were all hold enough to swim and hide from Pebbles! Could it be like shock from being moved from a dirty fish bowl to a clean tank? I was thinking that but it's the weirdest thing - I can't find any of the bodies if they had died!

My tank is so messed up! :fish:


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

they might have gotten eaten. how big were they? if they were smaller than her mouth they could have gotten eaten. they might also be hiding in the plants or something. they might have gotten sucked up by the filter.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Depending on how small they are the bodies may be really hard to find if it was not a case of being eaten (is pebbles a tad "fat" today?) They can fall into the gravel and be hard to locate. They can get sucked up into the filter, alive or dead. And if they are small it won't take long for them to biodegrade. I would check your water parameters because if they did die without being eaten an ammonia spike is possible.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Were the babies those two-month-old ones you told me about? If they are, I doubt they've been eaten. They could have decomposed very fast-- I lost a few baby guppies who were only a few days old and there were no remains whatsoever. 
And like Obsidian said, check your water parameters for a possible ammonia spike. That could have killed them. Or if the two tanks were dramatically different in temperature, it could have sent them into shock. But I haven't heard of fish having problems being moved from a dirty to a clean tank...have any of the rest of y'all?


----------

